# Cách Khắc Phục Rạn Da Khi Mang Thai Hiệu Quả Chị Em Nên Biết



## Vietcorset (26/11/18)

Những vết rạn da hình thành trong thời kì mang thai khi trọng lượng cơ thể bị tăng trưởng quá nhanh, da không kịp phát triển để thích nghi làm mô liên kết dưới da bị căng dãn quá mức khiến đứt gãy, tạo các vết lõm dài, như nhánh rễ cây, tạo nên các vết rạn chằng chịt trên da.

Để phòng ngừa rạn da, các chuyên gia khuyên chị em nên học cách chăm sóc da từ khi mới mang thai bằng biện pháp tăng cường độ ẩm trong da, hạn chế để tăng cân quá nhanh trong giai đoạn thai kì. Nếu mà các mẹ không may mà gặp phải những triệu chứng này thì đừng lo lắng, VietCorset có một số biện pháp giúp làm giảm đáng kể vết rạn trên da.




Khắc phụ rạn da trong khi mang thai bằng cách thoa kem chứa vitamin E đều đặn mỗi ngày giúp cải thiện những vết rạn. Ngoài ra sau thời gian sinh 3 tháng chị em cũng nên kết hợp uống thêm vitamin E dạng viên.




​Xông hơi thường xuyên cũng giúp lỗ chân lông thông tháng, loại bỏ bụi bẩn, giúp da săn chắc và làm mờ đi những vết rạn da. Thời gian xông hơi nên khoảng 10 đến 15 phút.




​Bổ sung thực phẩm giàu vitamin C,E: Ăn nhiều loại thức ăn giàu vitamin E,C sẽ giúp làn da chị em mau tái tạo và phục hồi.




​Chữa rạn ra sau sinh bằng lòng trắng trứng, lòng trắng trứng có tác dụng diệu kì trong việc tái tạo collagen cho làn da bị rạn nứt. Phủ lớp lòng trắng trứng lên vùng da bị rạn, chờ khô rồi rửa sạch bằng nước lạnh. Thực hiện công việc này đều đặn sẽ có thể làm mất các vết rạn da.




Rượu nghệ: rượu không phải chỉ dùng để uống mà còn mang nhiều tác dụng làm đẹp như kích thích sự phát triển của tế bào da và giúp da trắng hồng tự nhiên mà lại không khiến da bị bào mòn, vì thế kết hợp rượu nghệ với việc chữa trị rạn da sẽ đem lại hiệu quả bất ngờ


----------

